# Easy Halloween Wreath



## Kira's LiL Shop Of HoRRoR (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a step by step on my blog and I wanted to share it with you guys!

http://craftyloos.blogspot.com/2010/10/cheap-easy-halloween-wreath-tutorial.html


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Very Nice! so cute and simple Love it!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I love that! That's an easy craft I can do. Thanks!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Classy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cute! Thank you!


----------

